# Driving down to Mijas Costa



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

Well we should have been, I was told to pop onto this site for some help. But now its gone all pear shaped. Husband as just been diagnosed with a prolasped disc. Operation date set for Aug 9th....We was supposed to be driving down for the first time..Now it looks like wont be coming down..But here goes anyway..

What I was wanting? was some help in which way to come down and so on, where the best places are to stop on the way down..We are only poor northern people..So buget will be a must...We have some where to stay in El Faro...for the 2 weeks..would I be better off coming down the toll roads? or is there another route without putting much more traveling time. i don't mind coming down in 2 maybe 3 days..I am not going to clog it down..I have never drove in Europe before.. 

The only reason we were going so far down, we have been going there for years..and we like it..Does anyone have any ideas of other quiet places? Where we stay they are all expats..Its very nice..Private pool..wonderful.. They always make us feel welcome..I am open to ideas..I look forward to hearing from some of you..

Regards Jayne.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ohdear said:


> Well we should have been, I was told to pop onto this site for some help. But now its gone all pear shaped. Husband as just been diagnosed with a prolasped disc. Operation date set for Aug 9th....We was supposed to be driving down for the first time..Now it looks like wont be coming down..But here goes anyway..
> 
> What I was wanting? was some help in which way to come down and so on, where the best places are to stop on the way down..We are only poor northern people..So buget will be a must...We have some where to stay in El Faro...for the 2 weeks..would I be better off coming down the toll roads? or is there another route without putting much more traveling time. i don't mind coming down in 2 maybe 3 days..I am not going to clog it down..I have never drove in Europe before..
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

have a look at this ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, world maps, hotel booking, travel guides

just put your start & finish points in & it wil give you a choice of routes

other posters might be able to suggest places to stop en route - but the website can help with that too


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

@xabiachica Thank you very much. Its a start..

Jayne..


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

and where are you coming from? Your profile shows S.Yorks UK....?


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

donz said:


> and where are you coming from? Your profile shows S.Yorks UK....?


I will be coming from Barnsley...Now that was a strange answer!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

sorry, your query just gave me the impression that you were driving down from the North of Spain rather than another country...


----------



## marie&kim (Jun 16, 2011)

Calais to Malaga via toll roads equals around £300 or thereabouts.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

marie&kim said:


> Calais to Malaga via toll roads equals around £300 or thereabouts.


Wow! I did not think it would run into that expence...Well thank you for that...I think we will have a look at missing the tolls then...But all info is helpful...Thank you anyway..


----------



## marie&kim (Jun 16, 2011)

We are driving from Birmingham to Malaga on 9th September. Have done a lot of research and we are basically driving down the west coast of France then across to Andorra (cheap petrol) then down the east coast of Spain. Can be done in under 3 days but we are going to take a week and explore on the way. Good luck.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ohdear said:


> Wow! I did not think it would run into that expence...Well thank you for that...I think we will have a look at missing the tolls then...But all info is helpful...Thank you anyway..


Cut out France and get the Portsmouth-Santander ferry - no tolls, total petrol cost €98. Driving time about 12 hours.

I don't know what the ferry costs in summer but you will save on a couple of nights in hotels as well as the tolls.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I enjoyed that trip. I have been warned the Bay of Biscay can be hairy but I experienced a very calm trip when we moved in Dec.

Can't advise what it cost as I don't have the breakdown (we had 6 dogs and a van plus a cabin to get a proper nights sleep)

The drive from Santander is a good easy drive


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Cut out France and get the Portsmouth-Santander ferry - no tolls, total petrol cost €98. Driving time about 12 hours.
> 
> I don't know what the ferry costs in summer but you will save on a couple of nights in hotels as well as the tolls.


Thanks for the reply. Its above £1000 return in the summer months..no way I am paying that..i want an holiday..Not buy shares in the company 

Jayne...


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for that...


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Yep I agree with Alcalaina. W drove our car over in November - Portsmouth to Santander ferry. It was lovely 2 cinemas and a swiming pool on board! No tolls on road - we chose to stop in Madrid overnight and stayed in Getafe in a 4 star hotel with secure parking for the 2 of us for €40!!! Then drove down to Benalmadena the next morning. 

Where in El Faro are you staying - we used to own an apartment there


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Natalie, but I have checked the ferry from Portsmouth and Plymouth to the N.Spain. in July, Aug and Sept, you are looking at £1000 return..Much too expensive. I personaly agree with you.. It would be the best option for us..If the price was right...

Where we stay Natalie is called Estrella del Faro Apartments...I bet you know it very well..A of ex pats live there...Eric and Joyce the main two....

Regards Jayne.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

ohdear said:


> Thank you Natalie, but I have checked the ferry from Portsmouth and Plymouth to the N.Spain. in July, Aug and Sept, you are looking at £1000 return..Much too expensive. I personaly agree with you.. It would be the best option for us..If the price was right...
> 
> Where we stay Natalie is called Estrella del Faro Apartments...I bet you know it very well..A of ex pats live there...Eric and Joyce the main two....
> 
> Regards Jayne.


We only went one way in November as we were bringing the car over and then we flew back. 

Our apartment was in Pinares de Mijas and we loved it there. Funnily enough we were at La Cala Races only last week


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

natalieml said:


> We only went one way in November as we were bringing the car over and then we flew back.
> 
> Our apartment was in Pinares de Mijas and we loved it there. Funnily enough we were at La Cala Races only last week


We like El faro. we have been going for years. Never drove down Natalie..Husband is due for surgery now, so it looks like we wont be coming down. 5 months off work now an op...Everything is going pear shaped..I might be flying over myself Natalie in Sept..he wont be able to travel......

Jayne...


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

ohdear said:


> We like El faro. we have been going for years. Never drove down Natalie..Husband is due for surgery now, so it looks like we wont be coming down. 5 months off work now an op...Everything is going pear shaped..I might be flying over myself Natalie in Sept..he wont be able to travel......
> 
> Jayne...


I drove from norfolk to denia in june this year total cost return including hotels, euro tunnel, diesel, and tolls was about £900 that was 2 days with overnight stop in evreux then in millau so avoided paris and i stuck to the toll's and i admit i will do it again we was in a heavy car fully loaded with 7 people and a roof box so we used a fair bit of fuel.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

@pg1710 ....... Thank you for that...my my you did use some juice, we only have 1.4td so I don't think I will use a fraction of that fuel..

Jayne...


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

ohdear said:


> @pg1710 ....... Thank you for that...my my you did use some juice, we only have 1.4td so I don't think I will use a fraction of that fuel..
> 
> Jayne...


If you go from calais to mijas i can give you a breakdown of the routes and times to denia dont forget that £900 return was hotels both ways as well it was a lot cheaper than ferries and the drive is a very straight forward route.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2011)

pg1710 said:


> If you go from calais to mijas i can give you a breakdown of the routes and times to denia dont forget that £900 return was hotels both ways as well it was a lot cheaper than ferries and the drive is a very straight forward route.


I have sent you a private message...thanks...


----------

